# Lime wine from frozen Limeade conc..



## Dirtydog420 (May 20, 2010)

I want to try making lime wine from frozen limeade.. was going to roughly follow the recipe used to make wine from welchs frozen conc.. Anyone have any thoughts? 

My gf really wants lime wine.. she is in love with it.. was also going to try using making lime skeeter pee but I dont have enough room to have two 5 gallon batches going...


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2010)

I would be careful because you may need to add much more as I believe its only 10% juice.
Start with a 1 gal batch and see how it works. I would start w 4 cans and sugar to 1.080


----------



## Dirtydog420 (May 20, 2010)

i didnt even think about juice content.. Thank you for the suggestions.. Ill keep people posted.. Its gonna be a few weeks.. just started 5 gallons of blueberry so my two primaries are a bit tied up at the moment.


----------



## non-grapenut (May 20, 2010)

I didn't like mine straight after it finished. And it never really cleared on its own. I ended up using it to mix with tequila, ice and lemon juice to make kick-a$$ margaritas.


----------



## Tom (May 20, 2010)

LOL on the drinks!
But, you dont want 100% lime juice anyway. So, go for it start 1 gal w/4-5 cans and add one later for a f-pac. As Wade said "it will make the wine POP !"


----------



## Dirtydog420 (May 20, 2010)

I have decided to abandon using the frozen limeade cause I discovered today that the place were I work sells key lime juice.. I am going to make skeeter pee using key lime juice instead of lemon juice... but thanks for the help and thoughts


----------



## St Allie (May 20, 2010)

Make a really good starter for it.. I had a hell of a job getting my lemon wine to ferment.

no problems with the grapefruit though.. I think it's just that lemons and limes are higher in acidity.

Allie


----------

